# Glacier Peak Holistics



## 448353 (May 5, 2017)

I've recently bought GPH's Peak Immune and Daily Defense. 

I want to know the reviews from users here. How good are they? How frequently should I use these in an year?

And should I give the Daily defense first and then give Peak immune or vice versa? 

Also, it said on cover to feed it wet mixed with kibble... I give him homemade food... Does the powder agree with homemade food? I mean certain things don't go together,, right? So what combos should I avoid mixing?

And can I add the regular pro-biotics powder along with this in the meal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Glacier Peak has fantastic products and I've recommend them many times.

People on here have used and had success with Kocchi Free when vet products did not kill off the Giardia/Coccidia.

I like the Inflopotion and Herbal Aspirin for my older girl.

Personally, I like to work on one thing at a time, so I'd use the Immune first. But GP are great to deal and if you send an email to them describing your dog, they can assess the situation for you.

These products can be mixed with what ever food you are feeding. For those who feed kibble, moisten food first.

**Recommended usage: *
Peak Immune is given once a day for 10 consecutive days every three months.
*For compromised immune systems,* Peak Immune can be given for another ten days after a ten-day break (ie: 10 days on/10 days off/10 days on)

**Recommended Dosage Instructions**: 
One full squeeze of dropper (it will only fill approximately half way) per 25 lbs. once per day for 10 days. For animals under 25 lbs., give one drop per pound of body weight.*




*Daily Defense: *This is a product that you would give daily. But be sure to "pulse" one day per week (6 days on....1 day off). Start out with small amount and work up to recommended dose over a few week period if your dog is fussy.



Moms


----------



## 448353 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks a ton for the prompt reply, moms.

Great to know they respond well, I'll surely mail them then.

I was just curious to know the take of members here and if there are any precautions I need to follow. 

Can I give this and probiotics together? I add pre-pro-biotics to his meal everyday...


----------

